# Overheard a fishing guide...



## notnksnemor (Mar 25, 2013)

Overheard a Florida fishing guide talking to his clients at the fish cleaning station.
Guide was filleting the fish and leaving the skin on. When the client asked why he was leaving the skin on, he told them FWC requires that you have proof of fish species when travelling with cleaned fish. 
I have fished Fl. a lot and never heard this before. I know you have to bring in most species whole, but never heard of having to prove what species it was after it was cleaned.
Anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Limitless (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds like a lazy guide to me!

No truth to his statement at all.


----------



## Beehaw (Apr 6, 2013)

What if you bought fresh filets at a fish market to bring home?  How would FWC know the difference?  Sounds like a lazy guide to me also.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2013)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Overheard a Florida fishing guide talking to his clients at the fish cleaning station.
> Guide was filleting the fish and leaving the skin on. When the client asked why he was leaving the skin on, he told them FWC requires that you have proof of fish species when travelling with cleaned fish.
> I have fished Fl. a lot and never heard this before. I know you have to bring in most species whole, but never heard of having to prove what species it was after it was cleaned.
> Anyone enlighten me?


Never heard of this before!!

The guides I have been with in the past skinned the fish for me!!



Limitless said:


> Sounds like a lazy guide to me!
> 
> No truth to his statement at all.


Yep!!



Beehaw said:


> What if you bought fresh filets at a fish market to bring home?  How would FWC know the difference?  Sounds like a lazy guide to me also.


Yep!!

Regulations have changed since I went out last time!!........So I am not so sure on this one!!


----------



## Captain Terry (Apr 7, 2013)

I ran trips part time for 12 yrs. in the panhandle, never heard of this. I agree sounds like a lazy guide.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Apr 7, 2013)

i will only leave the skin on the fish if the customer ask.


----------



## Capt Adam Peeples (Apr 7, 2013)

That's ridiculous....it's called being lazy, takes two seconds to take the skin off a fish.  The only rule FWC has with cleaning fish is you are not allowed to clean fish until you return to the dock, no filets, skin on or off, allowed while at sea.


----------



## OCDawgFan (Apr 8, 2013)

That's the law in CA.  The deckhands will leave a small patch of skin still connected.


----------



## slightly grayling (Apr 8, 2013)

Just got back from Amelia island and the guide from last Friday (4/5/2013) removed the skin as usual.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 8, 2013)

He was pretty convincing in his story.
I thought I knew the regulations pretty good and it made me ask here.
Must not have been the first time he's said that.


----------



## DEERFU (Apr 8, 2013)

dated pics will have to do...hopefully


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm not buying any of that. Sounds like the guide was misinformed.


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 16, 2013)

When i went our guide didnt even clean our fish!!

But he did let us borrow a knife


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (Apr 16, 2013)

I was born and raised in Florida and fished there all my life until about 1 year ago when I moved to Savannah GA because of the military, but I will tell you first hand FWC do not play with poachers. And I believe this goes with any state but you are NOT allowed to clean a fish on the boat because you will never be able to tell the length of the fish. Now once you get to land and you are at the cleaning station, you can clean it to the bone. I think that the fishing guide was just blowing smoke up someones skirt or just ignorant. At times yes I keep the skin on one side only if I am going to use the grill or a cedar plank for cooking.


----------

